# Info snippets from Italy



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Buon giorno a tutti.
Courtesy of the November issue of 'Caravan e Camper' magazine, some useful bits of information. The magazine itself has a very useful website, with access to information on 2906 aree di sosta and 1603 campsites, and also some books available online:
www.caravenecamper.it
when you open home page, look on RH side index - click on 'Aree di Sosta DOC' and you will find good info on stopovers.

A new area attrezzata i.e. stopover with facilities, on Lake Garda, near Torbole, open all year round, and part of an organisation that will be opening several more similar aree throughout Italy in 2008 and 2009. Interesting website, English language version available :
www.areatransit.it

A fairly new campsite near Messina, Sicily, also open all year round, English language pages available :
www.campingdellostretto.it

saluti,
eddied


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Edd,

Very useful.

Don


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Eddied thanks for that having a look now, your caravan link doesn't work, you need to replace the e after the v with an a :lol: 

Olley


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

how silly of me. sorry, a finger must have gone astray
edit. www.caravanecamper.it
saluti,
eddied


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for those links Eddie.

I've put 2 of them into the list of useful websites I try to keep up to date.
The individual campsite I've not entered.
That could be picked up from the MHF campsite database.

See  Useful and informative Continental websites


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Gillian,

Thanks for the link, I'd missed that one. There's so much info on offer these days it's hard to keep track of it.

Don


----------

